# Vulkanbike Marathon 2010



## Marc B (2. Dezember 2009)

Es soll meine Vulkanbike-Premiere werden, ich freue mich drauf

Wer war 2009 dabei und wer hat Bock in der nächsten Saison mitzufahren? 

*TERMIN VULKANBIKE
10./11.09. 2010*


> Der Termin für den
> 10. VulkanBike Eifel-Marathon steht fest. Macht Euch schon mal bereit für den Ritt auf den Vulkanen Rennen am 11.09.2010!



( http://www.vulkanbike.de )

Viele Grüße,
Marc


----------



## 3radfahrer (6. Dezember 2009)

Da ich dieses Jahr verhindert war, werde ich nächstes Jahr bestimmt mitfahren! 

Dann aber die lange Strecke mit nur 200hm!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## atlas (6. Dezember 2009)

Hallo

Bin den MA schon einige Male mitgefahren.Die Strecke ist schön und hat was.Orga und Stimmung an der Strecke sind top,wobei die Veranstalter einige Punkte verbessern sollten.Dabei geht es aber meist um "nebensächliche"Dinge, welche das eigendliche Rennen nicht betreffen.
Wirklich verbesserunsbedürftig sind nur das es keine ISO-Getränke an den Verpflegungsstellen gibt und die Preisgestaltung(50 für Langstrecke incl.Nachmelde).
Da es 2010 das 10-jährige wird ,werd ich warscheinlich wieder dabei sein.


Gruß

Atlas


----------



## Reiler (7. Dezember 2009)

der event ist einfach überteuert...ich habe  hier paar kids die gerne mitfahren würden, jedoch ists nicht möglich das mit taschengeld zu finanzieren wie andere events in der gegend. wie z.b. oppenhausen oder evtl. noch erbeskopf...

ich bin aus dem grund auch noch nie in daun gestarte da ich diese preistreiberei nicht unterstütze!

schade, denn die strecke sind schön(teilweise auch mein trainingsgebiet)


----------



## Schugger (7. Dezember 2009)

Ach, mein Kalender (sensationelles Goodie) von diesem Jahr liegt immer noch bei mir im Kofferraum. Will den niemand ? 

Ansonsten gebe ich Reiler Recht. Ist wirklich sehr teuer. Habe ja noch genügend Zeit zu überlegen, ob ich 2010 mitfahren werde.


----------



## Marc B (7. Dezember 2009)

Ich denke die 10te Ausgabe wird klasse und die Kritikpunkte aus der Vergangenheit berücksichtigt. Ich bin echt gespannt auf den Kurs. Aber bis zum Rennen dauert es noch etwas


----------



## atlas (7. Dezember 2009)

Ridefirst_Marc schrieb:


> Ich denke die 10te Ausgabe wird klasse und die Kritikpunkte aus der Vergangenheit berücksichtigt. Ich bin echt gespannt auf den Kurs. Aber bis zum Rennen dauert es noch etwas




Deine Worte in Gottes Gehöhrgang,Amen!


Atlas


----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. Dezember 2009)

bin dieses Jahr in Daun auch die Mitteldistanz gefahren. Hat riesig Spass gemacht, vor allem weil die Bedinungen top waren ! Werde in 2010 auch wieder starten. Die Strecke lÃ¤sst sich sehr flÃ¼ssig fahren, keine schweren Singletrails oder fiese Rampen. DafÃ¼r Top Landschaft und drum herum.

Teuer isser, da geb ich euch recht. Selbst mit frÃ¼hzeitiger Anmeldung musste ich noch 35â¬ berappen.


----------



## dreimaarebiker (12. Januar 2010)

Ich war bisher immer dabei und es ist ein echtes Erlebnis in Daun zu fahren! Allein die Anzahl der Starter ist ein überwältigendes Erlebnis, dazu kommt noch, dass auch absolute Top-Athleten/-innen regelmäßig am Start zu finden sind!
Zu der Preisgestaltung kann ich nur sagen, absolut in Ordnung!!!! Bitte bedenkt was ein Event dieses Ausmaßes kostet. Die Orga ist perfekt!!!! Die Stecken sowieso!


----------



## jmr-biking (12. Januar 2010)

Ich bin dabei!


----------



## Maxnus (14. Januar 2010)

dreimaarebiker schrieb:


> dazu kommt noch, dass auch absolute Top-Athleten/-innen regelmäßig am Start zu finden sind!
> Zu der Preisgestaltung kann ich nur sagen, absolut in Ordnung!!!! Bitte bedenkt was ein Event dieses Ausmaßes kostet. Die Orga ist perfekt!!!! Die Stecken sowieso!


 
Dann schau Dir mal ORG und Stars in WND an und den Preis von 28.- für Jugendliche sogar nur 15.-; und das ist dann eine EM,WM o.ä.
mit Isogetränken, echten Energieriegel usw.
Daun ist toll, aber hier in der Kante halt am teuersten, sowas recht sich meist langfristig, in WND hats auch schon mal mehr gekostet.
Ich wills aber nicht hoffen, will ja immer wieder kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (14. Januar 2010)

WND hat ja draus gelernt und die Preise letztes Jahr wieder gesenkt. Vorher waren sie ja auch auf dem Höhenflug. Mal schauen wie sich das in Daun entwickelt. Daun hat noch das Glück der Nähe zu Holland und Belgien. Rund  ein Drittel der Fahrer kommen von dort.


----------



## Marc B (14. Januar 2010)

Viele Veranstaltungen haben sehr wenige Rettungssanitäter-Wagen am Streckenrand, in Daun hingegen investiert man sehr viel in diese Richtung. Das ist bei den meisten großen Veranstaltungen so. Und das kostet halt...


----------



## dancing Queen (10. Juli 2010)

Hatte heute den Flyer des Rennens in der Post. Da fragte ich mich als Erstes, ob es wirklich nötig ist die Leute daran zu erinnern dass das Event stattfindet. Das ganze Porto muß natürlich wieder reinkommen. 

Die Leistungen sind auch nicht besser als bei anderen Veranstaltungen.

Bonzen dieser Welt: vereinigt Euch und freuet Euch auf eine elitäre Veranstaltung -mit Goldkante.

Lächerlich ist der Preis auf jeden Fall. Und trotzdem melden sich dieses Jahr warscheinlich noch mehr Leute an als im Letzten.

Viel Spaß


----------



## atlas (11. Juli 2010)

Hallo

Auch ich hatte den unnötigen Flyer in der Post.
Da sich bei der Preisgestaltung nichts neues getan hat,werde ich Daun dieses Jahr aus meinem Kalender streichen(mit einem weinende Auge).

Gruß

Atlas


----------



## dancing Queen (13. Juli 2010)

ich will ja nicht drauf rumreiten aber Erbeskopf kostet 27 (Langstrecke) 

Gehobene Klasse bedeutet wohl eher, dass die einfachen Leute die Siegprämie der Topleute latzen sollen. 

Warum bezahlen nicht die Lizenzträger mehr als die Hobbyfahrer? Das fände ich fair.


----------



## Tommy320is (19. Juli 2010)

Hi,

wir werden wieder mit am Start sein.
Die Anmeldegebühren fand ich auch heftigst, da hat sich aber wohl was getan.

Wir würden gern als Team gewertet werden.
Weiß jemand ob man sich als Gruppe anmelden muss oder reicht es einen identischen Teamnamen anzugeben bei der Einzel-Anmeldung?
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kaipirinha (19. Juli 2010)

Hi,

laut den Angaben der Anmeldeseiten, reicht es aus wenn ein gemeinsamer Teamname bei der Einzelanmeldung angegeben wird.

Gruß,
Kai


----------



## Tommy320is (19. Juli 2010)

Hi,

das hab ich auch gelesen.

War nur verunsichert, weil bei der Anmeldung die Möglichkeit zur Einzel- und zur Gruppenanmeldung besteht.
Gruß


----------



## jmr-biking (19. Juli 2010)

Ich frag mich nur, warum solche Fragen hier gestellt werden. Einfach die Leute vom Vulkanbike anmailen oder gar anrufen, dann bekommt man gleich die richtige Auskunft. Soweit ich das bisher kenne ist Einzelstarter = Einzelstarter und Gruppenanmeldung = Teamanmeldung.


----------



## kaipirinha (19. Juli 2010)

Sicher, sicher, das geht natürlich auch, könnte allerdings auch sein, dass diese 
Frage schon andere hatten und ggfs. den Weg des Weisen gegangen sind, bei den "Vulkaniern" angefragt haben und hier ihr neu erlangtes Wissen kundtun könn(t)en. 
So gesehen, ist der Ansatz in einem themenmäßig passenden Thread nachzufragen, ob da jemand etwas genaueres zu weiß nicht grundsätzlich so verkehrt 
Das erspart den Organisatoren u.U. die Beantwortung immer derselben Frage - okay, muss nicht so sein, kann aber.

so long,
Kai


----------



## Tommy320is (20. Juli 2010)

Langeweile?


jmr-biking schrieb:


> Ich frag mich nur, warum solche Fragen hier gestellt werden. Einfach die Leute vom Vulkanbike anmailen oder gar anrufen, dann bekommt man gleich die richtige Auskunft. Soweit ich das bisher kenne ist Einzelstarter = Einzelstarter und Gruppenanmeldung = Teamanmeldung.


----------



## BikeLilly (4. August 2010)

Hallo zusammen, 
Hab mich die Tage auch angemeldet. 
Ist hier Jemand dabei, der dieses Jahr auch den Erbeskopfmarathon gefahren ist? Wie sind beim Vulkanbike die Trails vom Schwierigkeitsgrad im Vergleich dazu? Ist hier vielleicht auch zufällig Jemand aus Lev, der mit mir 'ne Fahrgemeinschaft bilden möchte?

Viele Grüße,
BikeLilly


----------



## ActionBarbie (4. August 2010)

BikeLilly schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> Hab mich die Tage auch angemeldet.
> Ist hier Jemand dabei, der dieses Jahr auch den Erbeskopfmarathon gefahren ist? Wie sind beim Vulkanbike die Trails vom Schwierigkeitsgrad im Vergleich dazu? Ist hier vielleicht auch zufällig Jemand aus Lev, der mit mir 'ne Fahrgemeinschaft bilden möchte?
> 
> ...




Ich die Kurzstrecke, am Samstag habe ich in Trailpark Koulshore ein Techniktraining und ich spiele auch mit dem Gedanken in Daun die Kurzstrecke zu fahren.


----------



## Maxnus (4. August 2010)

BikeLilly schrieb:


> Ist hier Jemand dabei, der dieses Jahr auch den Erbeskopfmarathon gefahren ist? Wie sind beim Vulkanbike die Trails vom Schwierigkeitsgrad im Vergleich dazu?


 

im Vergleich zum Erbeskopf hatte der Vulkanbike bisher deutlich weniger Trails - allerdings wäre es unfair daraus zu schließen, dass er dadurch weniger attraktiv ist, die Strecken sind nicht vergleichbar, da jede ihren eigenen Charakter hat. Wer noch mehr Trails will muß nach St.Ingbert und oder Lambrecht. Wer flow haben will; jetzt am Sonntag nach Sankt Wendel. Aber bei keinem der genannten die 30er Strecke fahren: no fun - die sind heuer wohl nahezu trailfrei


----------



## borisw (23. August 2010)

Ich bin auch dabei... und freu mich... 

Da es meine erste Verantaltung dieser Art ist, frag ich mich, was kosten denn andere Marathonanmeldungen?? 

@bikelilly
eventuell könnte ich eine Fahrgemeinschaft anbieten, Leverkusen - Köln ist nicht sooo weit weg....


----------



## Maxnus (23. August 2010)

borisw schrieb:


> Ich bin auch dabei... und freu mich...
> 
> Da es meine erste Verantaltung dieser Art ist, frag ich mich, was kosten denn andere Marathonanmeldungen??


 
meist zwischen 27.- und 35.-.
die Ultrapopulären (blackforest usw. )  durchaus bis 50.-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## borisw (23. August 2010)

Maxnus schrieb:


> meist zwischen 27.- und 35.-.
> die Ultrapopulären (blackforest usw. )  durchaus bis 50.-



Na, dann ist der doch gar nicht sooo teuer... meine ich


----------



## Tommy320is (23. August 2010)

Hi,

wir werden auch mit am Start sein.

Wir wollen auf der Kurzstrecke bisschen Gas geben und suchen noch nen 4. Mann für die Teamwertung.
Wer Lust hat, kann sich ja bei mir per PM melden.

Gruß


----------



## branderstier (24. August 2010)

wir werden auch mit am Start sein.

Wir wollen auf der Kurzstrecke bisschen Gas geben und suchen noch nen 4. Mann für die Teamwertung.
Wer Lust hat, kann sich ja bei mir per PM melden.

Gruß[/QUOTE]

Hi,
welche Platzierung geht den in die Teamwertung ein? Gesamt- oder Altersklassenplatz?
Fahre in der Senioren 3 und versuche unter die ersten fünf zu kommen.

Grüße aus Aachen


----------



## branderstier (24. August 2010)

branderstier schrieb:


> wir werden auch mit am Start sein.
> 
> Wir wollen auf der Kurzstrecke bisschen Gas geben und suchen noch nen 4. Mann für die Teamwertung.
> Wer Lust hat, kann sich ja bei mir per PM melden.
> ...



Hi,
welche Platzierung geht denn in die Teamwertung ein? Gesamt- oder Altersklassenplatz?
Fahre in der Senioren 3 und versuche unter die ersten fünf zu kommen.

Grüße aus Aachen[/QUOTE]


----------



## branderstier (24. August 2010)

Hi,

hatte vergessen, fahre die Kurzstrecke.

Und tschüß


----------



## Tommy320is (24. August 2010)

branderstier schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> welche Platzierung geht denn in die Teamwertung ein? Gesamt- oder Altersklassenplatz?
> Fahre in der Senioren 3 und versuche unter die ersten fünf zu kommen.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Hallo,

der Gesamtplatz wird da sicherlich gewertet für die Teamwertung.
Zumindest gehe ich davon aus.
Wir gehen auch auf die Kurzstrecke.

Gruß


----------



## branderstier (24. August 2010)

Hi Tommy320is,

habe gerade mal in die Ausschreibung geschaut. Die schnellsten drei Starter eines Teams werden gewertet und die Zeiten dieser werden zusammengerechnet.
Welche Zeit habt ihr denn so ca anvisiert.??
Kannst mir ja mal eine PM schreiben, wenn das mit uns was werden soll.

Grüße aus Aachen


----------



## Landyphil (6. September 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich werde auch am Start sein (Startnummer 746) und den  Marathon in der Klasse "Senioren 2" fahren. Ist mein erstes MTB Rennen und bin sehr neugierig was da so läuft.

Ich hoffe nur mein neues Rad wird fristgerecht eintreffen, es sollte eigentlich Heute geliefert werden ;-(.

Für die aus dem Umland anreisenden, fahrt Ihr Freitag abend oder samstag Früh los?

Grüße aus Ertstadt


----------



## borisw (7. September 2010)

Landyphil schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich werde auch am Start sein (Startnummer 746) und den  Marathon in der Klasse "Senioren 2" fahren. Ist mein erstes MTB Rennen und bin sehr neugierig was da so läuft.
> 
> ...



Hi,

auch mein erstes Rennen, auch Marathon. Ich hab noch keine Startnummer wie ich grad gesehen hab. 
Ich fahr schon Freitag in Richtung Eifel, damit die Anreise am Samstag nicht sooo früh sein muss.
746, ich sag Hallo 

Gruß
Boris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muddy-Maggus (7. September 2010)

Ich bin auch da und werde die Kurzstrecke unsicher machen. Klasse Senioren 1.
Ma gucken wie es läuft. Freu mich schon!


----------



## Sunray (7. September 2010)

Hallo
Ist die Strecke wetterfest ?
Mfg


----------



## kaipirinha (7. September 2010)

Aloha,

da ich mich noch nicht an größeres rantraue, werde ich auch einer der Kurzstreckler sein und ebenfalls am Freitag vor Ort in Daun eintrudeln. 
Vorfreude und Nervosität wechseln sich aktuell fröhlich ab 

Grüße,
kai


----------



## jmr-biking (8. September 2010)

Daun ist mein Heim-Marathon. Ich fahre dort schon mehrere Jahre. Letztes Jahr bin ich die Langstrecke mit 85 km gefahren und dieses Jahr werde ich natürlich die 100 km fahren. Ist ja was Besonderes. Wer weiß, ob es sie nächstes Jahr wieder geben wird. 
Gutes Wetter haben sie auch gemeldet und ich denke, dass die Strecke am Samstag auch gut fahrbar sein wird.


----------



## borisw (8. September 2010)

Sunray schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ist die Strecke wetterfest ?
> Mfg



Du bist nicht zufällig "Fränck"??!?
Was meinst Du mit "wetterfest"??!? Die Strecken führen auch über Feldwege, Trails und Co. Wenn´s regnet wird´s nass....
Aber keine Bange, Samstag soll gutes Wetter werden....

Gruß
Boris


----------



## Tommy320is (8. September 2010)

Hi,

auch wenns Samstag trocken bleibt - ein, zwei Stellen werden aufgrund des Regens Anfang dieser Woche, doch sehr matschig werden. Das war noch fast jedes Jahr so.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sunray (8. September 2010)

Tommy320is schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> auch wenns Samstag trocken bleibt - ein, zwei Stellen werden aufgrund des Regens Anfang dieser Woche, doch sehr matschig werden. Das war noch fast jedes Jahr so.
> 
> Gruß



Ok, danke. War mir noch nicht sicher welche Reifen ich aufziehen soll.


----------



## Landyphil (9. September 2010)

Yeepee, endlich ist mein Rad eingetroffen und ich muss am Samstag nicht mit meinem alten Bleieimer fahren. Es ist doof 2 Tage vor dem Rennen den Drahtesel zu tauschen und ...... ich hoffe mein Allerwertester wird es mir verzeihen.

Ich habe es zusammengeschraubt, Tacho, Startnummer, Streckenprofil montiert und andere Decken aufgezogen _-ein Satz neue Noby Nic snake skin 26x2.25 faltbar abzugeben-_. 
Morgen noch das Fahrwerk abstimmen, Proberunde drehen und Feineinstellung Sattel / Lenker. 

Ich werde nun auch Freitag anreisen, wo wird den da übernachtet? Gibts es Camping Möglichkeiten.


----------



## elTorito (10. September 2010)

HuHu, 
ich bin auch mit dabei, Sightseeing auf der 85 Km Strecke, auch mein erstes Rennen/Marathon.


----------



## Landyphil (10. September 2010)

Auf gehts, ich fahre nun los und bringe auch Sonne mit ;-).


----------



## Puuhbaer (10. September 2010)

So der Erbeskopfmarathon Kurzstrecke war dieses Jahr mein erstes Rennen. Darum probiere ich mich auch morgen am Vulkanbike Shorttrack.
Hoffe auf gutes Wetter.

Mfg Puuhbaer


----------



## jmr-biking (10. September 2010)

Viel Spaß morgen! Es ist zwar noch etwas nass hier, aber bis morgen wird das schon.


----------



## lateville (11. September 2010)

Srecke ist durch den Singletrail besser geworden!!!! Die Orga.  ist sehr schlecht  und der Preis zu hoch!!


----------



## Puuhbaer (11. September 2010)

lateville schrieb:


> Srecke ist durch den Singletrail besser geworden!!!! Die Orga.  ist sehr schlecht  und der Preis zu hoch!!



Hi,
die Kurzstrecke fand ich auf jedenfall besser als die beim Erbeskopf. Was fandeste an der Orga denn genau schlecht?

Mfg Puuhbaer


----------



## lateville (11. September 2010)

Übere hektische Nummernausgabe über schlechte Übersicht der Blöcke bis hin zur Streckenkennzeichnung und Sicherung!

Und so einen Zieleinlauf hab ich auch noch nicht gesehen!!!


----------



## Puuhbaer (11. September 2010)

lateville schrieb:


> Übere hektische Nummernausgabe über schlechte Übersicht der Blöcke bis hin zur Streckenkennzeichnung und Sicherung!
> 
> Und so einen Zieleinlauf hab ich auch noch nicht gesehen!!!



Der Zieleinlauf war ein bisschen komisch da muss ich dir recht geben, der ist noch verbesserungswürdig.

Lass die nächster Mal die unterlagen nach Hause schicken kostet zwar 3 Euro aber finde das ist es wert. 
Ich wusste immer wo ich fahren musste auf jedenfall beim Shorttrack zu den anderen 3 Strecken kann ich nichts sagen.

Mfg Puuhbaer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muddy-Maggus (11. September 2010)

Auch wieder daheim,

alles in allem fand ich war es eine gelungene Veranstaltung.
Einzigst das Chaos am Start fand ich nicht so toll.
Den Kurs fand ich Super.
Ansonsten hab ich mein persönlich Ziel unter 2 Std mit 1.54 locker unterboten und werde heut mit einem großen Grinsen einschlafen! 

Gruß


----------



## jmr-biking (11. September 2010)

Mein Fazit zum Vulkanbike:
- Die Starnummernausgabe hat bei mir gut geklappt, war ja auch um kurz vor 8 Uhr schon da, weil ich den Ultramarathon gefahren bin. 
- Chaos in den Startblöcken konnte ich auch nicht feststellen, stand im 2. Startblock und hatte Platz genug.
- Die 15 km Zusatzschleife zur 85 km-Distanz war einfach zu fahren. Kannte sie aber auch, da es mein Bikerevier ist.
- Matsch auf den Trails in den Tälern setzten mir und meinem Bike ganz schön zu, aber ich wollte es ja nicht anders.
- Die Koulshore: Bin geteilter Meinung, technisch recht spaßig, aber hat ganz schön Kraft gekostet. Die Holzrampe wurde wohl später geschlossen, weil dort einer abgestürzt ist. Bei mir war sie noch gut fahrbar.
- Negativ: einige Streckenposten, vor allem Jugendfeuerwehr saßen nur rum und warnten nicht vor scharfen Kurven mit Richtungsanzeigen. Ich weiß es ist freiwillig, aber einen Obolus bekommen sie auch. Den Einen habe ich in seinem Klappstuhl schlafend geweckt. 
- Hab mich nur einmal kurz verfahren, weil ich stur einer Gruppe hinterher gefahren bin, statt auf den Boden zu schauen. An dieser Stelle hätte man aber auch Flatterband spannen können, ging auf einer Abfahrt scharf 180 Grad nach rechts. 
- Der Zielbereich, na ja ich fand es ganz gut. Das Rennen ist dort eh schon gelaufen und man kann easy im Ziel sich von Freunden feiern lassen. 

Fazit, für mich waren die 100 km eine Herausforderung, die Strecke war ein Heimspiel und alles Drum herum hat gepasst. Freue mich aufs nächste Jahr!!!


----------



## Tommy320is (11. September 2010)

Hi,

ich fand ganz gelungen heute.

Sportlich ists auch gut gelaufen (Platz 3 im Team).-->Gruß an Peter.
Die Streckenposten waren wirklich sehr "zurückhaltend" das stimmt.
Aber da ich die Strecke schon zum 4.x unter die Stollen genommen hab, ging es.
Gruß


----------



## BikeLilly (11. September 2010)

Hi,
war heute meine Premiere und ich fand es super!
War zwar technisch wesentlich anspruchsvoller als der Erbeskopf, hat aber supi geklappt. Hatte mir auch die Startunterlagen zuschicken lassen...war deshalb echt relaxt heute morgen.
Noch eine Anmerkung, die natürlich von ner Frau kommen muss: die Mütze als Präsent ist ja mal so was von hässlich! Lach! ;-)

Gruß,
BikeLilly


----------



## kneeslyder (12. September 2010)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Mein Fazit zum Vulkanbike:
> - Die Starnummernausgabe hat bei mir gut geklappt, war ja auch um kurz vor 8 Uhr schon da, weil ich den Ultramarathon gefahren bin.
> - Chaos in den Startblöcken konnte ich auch nicht feststellen, stand im 2. Startblock und hatte Platz genug.
> - Die 15 km Zusatzschleife zur 85 km-Distanz war einfach zu fahren. Kannte sie aber auch, da es mein Bikerevier ist.
> ...



Hallo wie lange war's du unterwegs für die 100?
Ich fand es beschissen dass (fast)alle zur gleichen Zeit ankamen dadurch kam es zu erheblichen Stau an dem Bikewash,das hätte man locker verhindern können.Ich jedenfall habe mein's zu Hause gewaschen hatte besseres zu tun als die Zeit mit WARTEN zu verbringen
Im grossen und ganzen war es sehr gut organisiert im Vergleich zu LUXEMBURGER Rennen
Wann ist mit einem Ergebnis zu rechnen?


----------



## Tommy320is (12. September 2010)

Hi,

die Ergebnisse sind schon seit gestern bei Br-Timing online.
Es ist ja gewollt, dass alle in etwa zur selben Zeit ins Ziel rollen.
Wems zu voll ist, der muss schneller fahrn, dann ist im Zielbereich weniger los ;-)

Gruß


----------



## kneeslyder (12. September 2010)

Ja jetzt hab ich auch gefundenHab auf der falschen Seite gestöbert
schaute bei chrono race


----------



## Landyphil (12. September 2010)

Tach MÃ¤dels,
  es war mein erstes Rennen Ã¼berhaupt, daher habe ich keine VergleichsmÃ¶glichkeit zu anderen Veranstaltungen, ich kann das negative Feedback nicht nachvollziehen.
  Ich bin rundum zufrieden mit der Orga / dem Ablauf.
   Zu jedem Zeitpunkt habe ich den Weg gefunden, alle Streckenposten waren freundlich und zu 95% bekam ich bereits Pro aktiv angezeigt wo es langgeht. Stellenweise gab es sogar Hinweise wie âdie linke Spur ist besserâ oder Anfeuerungen.
  Der Preis in HÃ¶he von 40,- â¬ war angemessen. 
  Meine Startnummer kam fÃ¼r 3 zusÃ¤tzliche Euronen nach Hause, ich hatte einen kostenlosen Stellplatz (Schlafplatz) fÃ¼r die Nacht, inklusiver saubere Toiletten und warme Duschen. Es wÃ¼rde ein nettes Abendprogramm, ein warmes Essen nach dem Rennen und eine Aufmerksamkeit seitens des Veranstalters  geboten.


> Ich fand es beschissen dass (fast)alle zur gleichen Zeit ankamen dadurch kam es zu erheblichen Stau an dem Bikewash, das hÃ¤tte man locker verhindern kÃ¶nnen.


  Ich habe da eine LÃ¶sung: mache es wie ich, komme nach 6:35 Std. im Ziel an und da sind keine Warteschlangen mehr ;-)


;-)


----------



## Näthinator (13. September 2010)

Nunja, ganz so fein war es halt nicht!

Fassen wir mal Zusammen. 

Positiv:
Orga sehr gut. Übersichtlich usw.
WC Forum inkl Duschen Top
Streckenkenzzeichnung gut und aussreichend.
Verpflegung sehr gut.

Kontra:
Strecke als solches zu Anspruchlos und einfach nur viel zu "klein" für die Vielzahl an Startern. Die Engpassagen waren geline gesagt eine Katastrophe, gepaart mit vielen unsicheren, nicht gar idiotischen Bikern, die bergab fahren als ob Sie in Rente gehen wollen und bergauf ein Parkticket ziehen. Das Starterpaket war nen Witz, für 40 Euro. Was um Himmelswillen will ich mit so einer Verbrecher Mütze?

Ich bin in den letzten 10 Jahren fast 12-15 Rennen jährlich gefahren. In Österreich, in der Schweiz, in Italien und in Belgien, aber der Vulkanbike ist leider mit Abstand der schlechteste. Nicht von der Orga, sondern einfach weil man überhaupt nicht fahren kann, da es schlichtweg einfach zu voll ist udn die Strecke nicht selektiv genung ist die "Sonntagsradler" fern zu halten

Lieber weniger Einhahmen und weniger Starter und dafür mehr Platz auf der Strecke, aber an diesem Problem arbeitet der Vulkanbike schon seit beginn 2000.

Aber jeder wie er braucht.

Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## borisw (13. September 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

es war mein erstes Rennen überhaupt und es hat Spaß gemacht, auch wenn sich die letzten KM ziemlich zogen (85KM).

Orga fand ich in Ordnung, Startnummernausgabe war ganz easy, Strecke fand ich sehr abwechslungsreich, Streckenposten haben wie schon oben erwähnt zu 95% angezeigt wo´s lange geht. An der letzten Verpflegungsstation gab´s sogar Öl für die Kette vom THW!!! Dafür ein dickes Danke.

@ Daniel
miete Dir doch einfach eine Strecke für Dich gaaanz alleine... Da sind dann auch keine zu langsamen "Störenfriede" unterwegs!!!

Mir gingen teilweise die "ich wär sogerne auch ein Profi" Fahrer gehörig auf den Keks!!! Bei einem Rennen ist es nun mal so dass es schnellere und langsamere gibt.


----------



## kneeslyder (13. September 2010)

Zu den Duschen muss ich leider sagen dass ich kalt geducht habe und das um +/-1430 

@Näthinator : dann komm mal zu uns da wirst du ein blaues Wunder werleben was eine schlechte Org.ist !!
Das der Preis bisschen höher ist nehme ich gerne in Kauf da ich weiss dass es bei anderen Ländern viel besser klappt
Lieber hier als bei uns 12 zahlen für eine "normale" Rundfahrt


----------



## kneeslyder (13. September 2010)

da muss ich meinem Vorredner Recht geben, ich fahre auch gerne schnell und auf Risiko bergab ABER ich darf mich nicht aufregen wenn langsamere Fahrer unterwegs sind.Das Gleiche könnten die auch von mir sagen wenn Sie mich am Berg überholen und ich den "Berg" nicht freihalte.


----------



## Walli1 (13. September 2010)

Näthinator schrieb:


> Nunja, ganz so fein war es halt nicht!
> 
> 
> Kontra:
> ...




Der Zweck der Maras ist es doch, jedem die Möglichkeit des Mitfahrens zu geben. Beschaff dir eine Lizenz und fahr Rennen, du Held.


----------



## Deleted 124581 (13. September 2010)

Korrekt!!!!!
Frag ihn mal,ob er den Sinn und Zweck des MT'ns verstanden hat,ansonsten hab ich was in den falschen Hals gekriegt!
Vulkania,macht weiter so,nix ist perfekt!!!


----------



## kaipirinha (13. September 2010)

@Näthinator: stimmt, eigentlich sollten nur Leute zugelassen werden, die unter die ersten fünf fahren. Ach neee, Mist, dann knubbelt es sich ja noch mehr an den engen Streckenabschnitten, wenn alle gleichschnell sind... 

10 Jahre Rennerfahrung kann ich natürlich nicht vorweisen, da es erst mein zweites Rennen war. Mein Eindruck war aber nicht, dass es große Probleme mit Überholvorgängen gab, und das aus Sicht des Überholten und des Überholers (habe beides mehrfach ausprobiert ). 

Alles in allem hat mir und meiner Frau (als Zuschauerin) das Wochenende sehr gut gefallen, an der Orga kann ich auch nichts aussetzen, die kurzfristige Verwirrung am Start zum Short Track löste sich auch schnell.  
Die Streckenposten waren evtl. teilweise etwas passiv, als ich allerdings einen Posten über einen gestürtzten Fahrer an der Strecke informierte, waren die Jungs auf Zack und reagierten. 

Einziges kleines Manko: es wäre schön gewesen, wenn die Duschen und vor allem die Toiletten auch am Sonntag Morgen noch zugänglich gewesen wären.

Die Teilnahme im nächsten Jahr wird auf jeden Fall wieder eingeplant.

Grüße,
Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tommy320is (13. September 2010)

Hi,

es war sicher nicht DIE perfekte Veranstaltung.
Aber wenn ich seh über was sich hier teilweise beschwert wird....
Jungs, fahrt doch an einem der anderen 51 Wochenenden in die Eifel.
Ich werd nächstes Jahr zum 5. mal dabei sein - diesmal sogar kostenlos.  

Gruß


----------



## Näthinator (13. September 2010)

Ich versteh garnicht was Ihr wollt.

Ich verurteile doch garnicht die die langsam sind oder schneller. Sondern gebe nur die Tatsache wieder das es voll war auf der Strecke.

Warum werdet Ihr eigentlich persönlich und unsachlich? Es geht nicht um eine Lizenz oder darum eine Strecke für sich zu haben, sondern lediglich darum das es super voll war und die Strecke einfach die Anzahl der Fahrer nicht vertragen hat.

Der Startpreis im Verhältniss zur Gegenleistung stimmte halt nicht. Und auch der Tatsache das wer 10 Jahre fährt oder nicht ist da unrelevant.

Der Zweck der Marathons ist mir durchaus bekannt nur, kann es z.b nicht sein das in einer Abfahrt die ca. 500 Meter lang ist ein Biker sich 2 x überschlägt sich aufrappelt, wie ein bekloppter die "verlorene" Zeit aufholen will mit dem Ergebniss sich unten wieder auf's Maul zu legen. Wenn er alleine ist super viel spass dabei, aber wenn dort andere Fahrer sind frag ich mich schon ob derjenige noch ganz gar ist?

Soviel zum Thema Rücksichtnahme: http://www.salzi.at/article/lokales/badgoisern/17938/

Und zum Thema beschweren oder Kritik üben. Jeder hat doch das Recht auf seine eigene Meinung. Wems gefällt super. Wems nicht, auch gut. Einfach die engen Passagen rausnehmen und der Drops ist gelutscht ^^. Lasst uns nicht Streiten es geht hier nicht um besser oder schlechter.


----------



## kaipirinha (13. September 2010)

Hallo Näthinator,

deine Aussage hier:


> nicht gar idiotischen Bikern, die bergab fahren als ob Sie in Rente  gehen wollen und bergauf ein Parkticket ziehen


steht jetzt etwas im Widerspruch zu dem hier:


> ich verurteile doch garnicht die die langsam sind oder schneller.


Zumindest liest sich die erste Aussage, eher herablassend.

Dass sich der ein oder andere sicherlich überschätzt, und dadurch auch andere gefährdet, ist leider eine Tatsache, die aber fast in allen Bereichen u.a. des Sports vorkommen kann, auch abseits von Wettkämpfen.
Die Streckenwahl würde ich hier nicht als Grund ausmachen 

Sicherlich ist aber die Gesundheit anderer und natürlich die eigene wichtiger, als ein paar Sekunden in einer Tabelle...

Grüße,
Kai


----------



## Deleted 124581 (13. September 2010)

Du bist doch ein alter Marathoni mit viel Erfahrung,das heißt auch, mit solchen Irren locker und vor allem taktisch klever umzugehen!
Ich finde,das macht den Kick in einem M mit auch aus!
Enge,Gedränge,möglicherweise Geschupse,sind das Salz in der Suppe,wer hier richtig taktiert hat die halbe Miete,das lehrten mich fast 20 Jahre Marathons,obwohl die zu der Zeit es eigentlich noch gar nicht gab,sie hießen anders!
Und,jeder hat mal als Sonntagsfahrer angefangen,oder ?!!


----------



## Näthinator (13. September 2010)

kaipirinha schrieb:


> Hallo Näthinator,
> 
> deine Aussage hier:
> steht jetzt etwas im Widerspruch zu dem hier:
> Zumindest liest sich die erste Aussage, eher herablassend.



Meine Aussage war bezogen auf die schweren Stürze die durch die ganzen 5 Sec. Vorteil zu nichte gemacht werden. Ich war schon bei einigen vielen schweren Stürzen dabei gewesen, und habe es noch nie erlebt das wer ein Rennen beim Bergabfahren gewonnen hat (Ausser Donwhillrennen), jedoch kann man dabei alles verlieren.

Es ist unser Hobby und deswegen ist die Streckenwahl sehr wohl entscheiden welche der Veranstalter auswählt. Wenn Du die Ewige Wand runter Segelst im Salzkammergut nur weil dich wer überholen wollte um einen unwichtigen Platz voranzukommen tauchen da schon fragen auf, oder etwa nicht? 

Um Rücksichtnahme zu üben muss man keine wirkliche Erfahrung haben im Marathon. Mir Persönlich ist es latte wenn ich hinter wem herfahre wo ich schneller wäre oder bin. Wenn man nicht überholen kann ist das halt so, hoch wie runter. Es soll Spass machen, nur sind halt die Leute antregend die dann durchs Laub raschelnd worbei ballern, Fahrer in Gefahr bringen, um am nächsten Anstieg wieder eingeholt/überholt zu werden.


----------



## Deleted 124581 (13. September 2010)

Rücksicht gibt es auf einem Marathon nicht,ist das so schwer zu begreifen!!
Vieleicht fällts Dir nur schwer jemanden an Dir vorbei zu lassen?


----------



## Näthinator (13. September 2010)

sinus alba schrieb:


> Rücksicht gibt es auf einem Marathon nicht,ist das so schwer zu begreifen!!
> Vieleicht fällts Dir nur schwer jemanden an Dir vorbei zu lassen?



 hm das wird es sein! Danke lasses gut sein wir werden nicht auf einen Nenner kommen. 

@Kai: Richtig, es geht mir um die einzelnen die sich um Kopf und Kragen fahren und andere damit gefährden.


----------



## kaipirinha (13. September 2010)

Ehrlich gesagt, kann ich dir jetzt nicht mehr ganz folgen, zuerst schreibst du, dass dich die langsamen Fahrer, sowohl bergab, als auch bergauf nerven. Zumindest deute ich den Satz mit der Rente so. Oder meintest du hiermit, dass sich einzelne um Kopf und Kragen fahren?!? Dann hätte ich deinen Text missinterpretiert.

Naja und breitere Strecken sind ja nu auch nicht direkt selektiver, als Forstautobahnen, außer das es vielleicht leichter ist mit geringerem Fahrkönnen auf letzterem höhere Geschwindigkeiten zu erreichen, mit entsprechenden Auswirkungen bei einem Crash. 

Bei der Aussage, dass es Spaß machen soll und das möglichst allen, da bin ich ganz bei dir. Daher ist wohl der entscheidende Punkt die gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme und Umsicht. So ein Rennen "gehört" schließlich nicht einzelnen Bikern. 
Mein perönlicher Eindruck war zumindest, dass das auch gut funktioniert hat. 

Wie auch immer, ich hatte viel Spaß, nette Leute getroffen und ein rundum schönes Wochenende. 

Grüße,
Kai


----------



## elTorito (13. September 2010)

Moin Moin , 



Landyphil schrieb:


> Ich habe da eine Lösung: mache es wie ich, komme nach 6:35 Std. im Ziel an und da sind keine Warteschlangen mehr ;-)



dem kann ich nur zustimmen (ich hab 6Std 22 Min gebraucht) , nix mehr mit Schlange irgendwo ;-) Bike habe ich aber an der Aral Tanke gewaschen, der Hochdruckerreiner dort hat seine Arbeit besser verrichtet. 

Über eine überfüllte Strecke kann ich mich auch nicht beklagen, bin sehr viel Zeit sogar ganz alleine Unterwegs gewesen ;-) Beim Start hab ich mich ganz hinten im Block aufgereiht, um ein evtl. Gedränge in den Vorderen Reihen zu vermeiden. 

Die Organisation fand ich sehr gelungen, sehr viele Streckenposten, der Weg war stets gekennzeichnet, alle sehr freundlich. Beim ersten Checkpoint half man mir mit Band aus um meine Satteltasche zu reparieren , beim letzten Checkpoint half man mir mit Öl für die Kette aus . Die Verpflegung Unterwegs war auch sehr gut. 

Wenn man kein Ambitionierter Racer ist, dann macht es hinten im Feld schon Spaß mit zu fahren, abgesehen davon das ich gar nicht schneller konnte ;-) habe unterwegs noch paar nette Leute kennengelernt, hier und da hat man zusammen den Berg hochgeschoben und ein schwätzchen dabei gehalten. 

Hab für die schnelleren stets den Weg freigemacht, wenn es für mich dadurch nicht brenzlig werden sollte, und auch mir wurde der Weg frei gemacht wenn ich mal schneller war. 

Die Strecke fand ich Super, zu eng war da nichts, für die Abwechslung auf den ein oder anderen Trail war ich auch dankbar. 

Hab auch zwei mal angehalten um "erste Hilfe" zu leisten , und wenn ich selber mal anhalten musste weil die Puste aus war, oder die Kette sich mal wieder verhakt hatte wurde ich von dem ein oder anderen gefragt ob alles okay ist. Sehr nettes miteinander. 

Mir hat der Marathon sehr viel Spaß gemacht, mein Ziel für nächstes Jahr: Unter 6 Stunden  
Bin um 9:50 gestartet und war so gegen 20 nach 16 Uhr im Ziel, habe noch ein teller Nudeln bekommen , Perfekt. Mehr wollt ich gar nicht ;-) 

Bis nächstes Jahr.


----------



## kneeslyder (13. September 2010)

haaa die Nudeln fand ich auch toll 
die einzige Stelle wo es eng wurde meiner Meinung nach war eine kleine Brücke wo es anschliessend nach rechts den Berg hoch ging....oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kaipirinha (13. September 2010)

Alles klar Daniel, dann war es ein Missverständnis meinerseits, evtl. auch von ein paar anderen.
Wobei ich denke, dass es immer einige "Heißdüsen" geben wird, für die die Strecke nie breit genug sein wird, oder der Platz den man macht nicht schnell genug zur Verfügung steht (siehe Autobahn).

In diesem Sinne: bis nächstes Jahr 


Grüße,
Kai


----------



## elTorito (13. September 2010)

kneeslyder schrieb:


> haaa die Nudeln fand ich auch toll
> die einzige Stelle wo es eng wurde meiner Meinung nach war eine kleine Brücke wo es anschliessend nach rechts den Berg hoch ging....oder?



Ganz am Anfang wurde es schon recht eng, da wo "Vorsicht Glatt" stand , wo es unter der "überfluteten" Brücke drunter herging, an der Stelle gabs den ersten Stau bei mir, da meinte auch jemand noch überholen zu müssen (sich vorbei drängeln) , der übersah glaub auch prompt das Warnschild, und ging fast baden weil als er ums eck kam da ein paar ängstlichere ziemlich langsam durchs Wasser pedalierten, die beiden bekamen erstmal eine geballte Ladung Wut entgegen gebrüllt, so frei motto ob die denn noch nie im wasser gefahren wären die angsthasen usw...  

Wo es auch nochmal eng wurde war unter der brücke wo es am ende links hoch ging, da waren 2-3 stufen , dann gings weiter über eine holzbrücke, da hats auch stau gegeben. Im Tunnel erinnerten einige an die Loveparade 

Wo kann man eigentlich die Fotos sehen(/kaufen) von den Fotografen die unterwegs geknipst haben? War das immer der gleiche?


----------



## Landyphil (13. September 2010)

> Wo kann man eigentlich die Fotos sehen(/kaufen) von den Fotografen die unterwegs geknipst haben? War das immer der gleiche?



http://www.sportfotos24.com/vulkanbike2010/

Sind noch nicht online.



> ...dem kann ich nur zustimmen (ich hab 6Std 22 Min gebraucht) , nix mehr  mit Schlange irgendwo ;-) Bike habe ich aber an der Aral Tanke  gewaschen, der Hochdruckerreiner dort hat seine Arbeit besser  verrichtet.



Du Sack warst 15 Min Schneller ..... und das im gleichen Startblock (2er 85 Km Block oder?). 
Na Warte nächstes Jahr kriege ich dich... und wenn es Bergab ist ;-).


----------



## elTorito (13. September 2010)

Landyphil schrieb:


> Du Sack warst 15 Min Schneller ..... und das im gleichen Startblock (2er 85 Km Block oder?).
> Na Warte nächstes Jahr kriege ich dich... und wenn es Bergab ist ;-).



Ja, genau. 2ter Block von ganz hinten, nicht zu übersehen  mit mein grünen Ghost ;-) 

Ja, dann sehen wir uns nächstes Jahr, mit einer 5 er Zeit, hehe.  Ich 5:44 und du 5:59  

Man sollte an den Checkpoints weniger Auswahl zu Essen/Trinken bekommen, ich glaub da habe ich die meiste Zeit verloren  , Cola , Wasser Apfelschorle, Banane, Apfel, Riegel Vanille, oder Schoko, oder doch ne Waffel?


----------



## Deleted 83484 (13. September 2010)

40 Euro Startgeld?? Stimmt das????

Was wurde dafür geboten??


----------



## Landyphil (14. September 2010)

> Ja, genau. 2ter Block von ganz hinten, nicht zu übersehen  mit mein grünen Ghost ;-)


Da stand ich auch, ich bin mit einem anderen Haufen Belgier im gelben Trickot gestartet. Die siehst Du hier, das 4 letzte Bild : http://www.sportfotos24.com/bestof/892/





> Ja, dann sehen wir uns nächstes Jahr, mit einer 5 er Zeit, hehe.  Ich 5:44 und du 5:59


Abgemacht ;-) 



> Man sollte an den Checkpoints weniger Auswahl zu Essen/Trinken bekommen, ich glaub da habe ich die meiste Zeit verloren  , Cola , Wasser Apfelschorle, Banane, Apfel, Riegel Vanille, oder Schoko, oder doch ne Waffel?


Dito beim Checkpoint 1, dannach war mir so schlecht von dem Sußkram das ich nur noch auf Bananen und Wasser zu mir genommen habe. Überigens war mein Wasservorat zwischen den Etappen viel zu klein, das war echt F***. Wenn ich die "Eigentore" weglasse bin ich im nächsten Jahr schon eine Stunde schneller ;-)..... dann wirst strampeln müssen ;-).


----------



## elTorito (14. September 2010)

Meine "Eigentore" waren : Mit kaputter Satteltasche los fahren, musste dadurch ständig anhalten weil diese sich löste, dann hab ich versucht vom Wegrand etwas Flatterband zu entzwacken, und erst nach drei mal versuchen das Zeugs los zu frimmeln gemerkt das der Zaun unter Strom stand, an Checkpoint 1 dann von der Feuerwehr was bekommen um die Tasche festzuzurren, noch ein Eigentor war das ich mein Rad vorher nicht gewartet hatte das wohl dazu führte das ich ca. 40 Km nur auf mittleren Ritzel fahren konnte, dadurch viel aus dem Sattel gegangen was mich extra Kraft gekostet hat und auch einiges geschoben deswegen, dann noch mein Garmin, nicht drauf geachtet das es nicht voll geladen war, ist mir auf Strecke die Batterie leer gegangen, keine Pulswerte mehr, keine Restdistanz und Hm mehr, ab da hab ich langsam gemacht. Zu trinken hatte ich 2 flaschen mit, die haben auch gereicht für mich.

Für die 40 EUR wurde ne Menge Spaß geboten ;-)


----------



## borisw (14. September 2010)

Landyphil schrieb:


> http://www.sportfotos24.com/vulkanbike2010/
> 
> Sind noch nicht online.
> 
> ...



Mist, ich war ja noch langsamer  Aber so weit weg von mir wart ihr gar nicht..... Also mein Trainingsziel ist unter 5:00 Std. zu kommen.

Meine Fehler: ganz klar, zu wenig trainiert.... Gerade die Steigungen haben einen recht großen Blutzoll gekostet....
Aber ohne Ziel für´s kommende Jahr wär´s auch langweilig....


----------



## kneeslyder (14. September 2010)

Kann es sein dass ich 5200kcal verbraucht habe ,ich finde das ziemlich viel
Habe morgens um 0600 einen grossen Teller Nudeln mit 3 Eier
dann 1 Verpflegung : 3 Stück Banane und ne Waffel
dann am 2ten : 1St.Banane 3 St. Powerbar mit der schoko Mischung
und zum Schluss: 2 Waffeln und 3 St.Powerbar und viel getrunken
+/-3 liter
und dann die Nudeln und ein Bier noch als Dessert jamjam


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (14. September 2010)

Mein Garmin Edge 705 sagt mir auch, dass ich auf den 100 km 5503 Kal. verbraucht habe. Wie realistisch das ist, weiß ich nicht. Bin aber ne Zeit mal Halbmarathone gefahren und hatte da so laut meiner Polar-Uhr rund 3000 Kal. verbraucht. Keine Ahnung wie das berechnet wird. 
Fakt ist aber auch, dass ich schon öfter mal nach den Rennen mehr gewogen habe als vorher. Da habe ich wohl an den Verpflegungsstationen mehr zugelangt, als ich verbraucht habe. 
Seit dem lasse ich meist die Stationen aus und packe mir erfahrungsgemäß das in die Rückentaschen rein, was ich unterwegs so brauche. Spart auch Zeit.


----------



## kneeslyder (14. September 2010)

Wie schwer bist du? Ich habe 87 kg


----------



## Landyphil (14. September 2010)

Ok, meine Eigentore â Verbesserungspotential fÃ¼r 2011:

1) BlÃ¶der Sturz bei KM 4,97, nach der UnterfÃ¼hrung neben dem Fluss ging es irgendwann Links ab. Ãber der abgesengten Bordsteinkante ist mein Vorderrad weggerutscht. Zeitverlust und 80 Km weiter fahren mit dicker HÃ¼fte Fu**.

2) Zu wenig Wasser zum ÃberbrÃ¼cken der Food Stationen. 
=> Zeitraubende FlÃ¼ssigkeitsaufnahme durch Kameelartige Vorgehensweise ;-), kÃ¶nnte man auch unterwegs zu sich nehmen. 
=> Wahnvorstellungen und Leistungsverlust vor Erreichen der nÃ¤chsten Station durch Dehydrierung ;-)

3) Untrainiert
=> im Jan. noch 16 Kg mehr auf den Rippen
=> ich habe im April nach Jahren das Erste mal wieder ein Rad benutzt
=> Im Sommerurlaub (Juli) +- 700 Km MTB in 2 Wochen waren mein Training, danach dachte ich, so ein 85 Km Marathon kann mich doch nicht erschÃ¼ttern und was sind schon 2000 HÃ¶henmeterâ¦â¦â¦â¦â¦. Erfahrung macht klug.

4) 2 Tage vorm Start ein neues Rad
=> Fahrwerksoptimierung = Fehlanzeige
=> Nicht optimal eingestellter Lenker / Vorbau => zu viel Druck auf die Arme => ausgeleierte SchulterblÃ¤tter bei der Einfahrt

5) Reifendruck zu hoch
=> wollte keine Panne riskieren aber bei der Strecke wÃ¤hre weniger (BAR) mehr (Traktion) gewesen.

6) ErnÃ¤hrung
=> vor dem Rennen gar nicht beachtet
=> An der Station 1 zu viel durcheinander (SÃ¼Ãkram), die Folge mir war Ãbel. 


Bedingt durch das gute Wetter konnte ich mein Ziel fÃ¼r 2010 âANKOMMEN â erreichen, mein Ziel 2 fÃ¼r 2011 => innerhalb der Zeit ankommen und zwar auch bei Regen.


----------



## jmr-biking (14. September 2010)

kneeslyder schrieb:


> Wie schwer bist du? Ich habe 87 kg



Pendelt immer so zwischen 81 und 84 kg.


----------



## Maxnus (17. September 2010)

Komisch, was hier an der Org so alles kritisiert wird. . .
war phasenweise zwar Verkehr auf der Strecke, aber nur ein vierspuriger Ausbau könnte da helfen, leider will jeder aber s i n g l e trails fahren, mmh  
irgendjemand meinte sogar, dass orga und Ausschilderung und oder Strecke schlecht waren. Also ehrlich, ich habe letztes Jahr wegen der Preise mal ein bißchen gemault, die Kritik wurde auch umgesetzt, ansonsten kehren jedes Jahr 1500 oder mehr Biker wieder, das spricht für sich.
Liebes Orgateam - danke, weiter so   hat wieder Spaß gemacht


----------

